# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Rigevidon- prosze o opinie :)

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odkąd zaczęłam miesiaczkowć (mam 20 lat zaczęłam 8 lat temu) mam nieregularne miesiaczki (od 90 do 28) trądzik i nadmierne owłosienie na brzuchu, nad górną wargą i wokół sutków. Byłam u lekarza, zrobił badanie krwi i z tego, co zobaczyłam mój poziom LH był 22, a FSH 1,5. Miałam zrobione usg, które wykluczyło cysty i lekarz zlecił mi rigevidon. Reszta hormonów w normie. Czy dobrze zrobił? Czy powinnam ubiegać sie o wiecej badań? Nie wiem na co może wskazywać taki rozdział miedzy tymi dwoma hormonami skoro nie na zespół policystycznych jajnikow? 
Jakies opinie na temat tych tabletek?

----------

